# Player's Journal - Adventure submissions?



## superpriest (May 18, 2003)

Does the EN World Player's Journal print adventures or just article-type stuff?  Sorry if this has been asked or is common knowledge.


----------



## Morrus (May 27, 2003)

Sorry about the delay in replyiing - for some reason, I just didn't see this thread!

We're not looking for adventures, I'm afraid - Green Ronin tends to contribute adventures, and one per issue is more than enough! 

I've amended the submission guidelines to note this - thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## RangerWickett (May 27, 2003)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------

